# Yorkshire Electricity Building - Sheffield Feb 14



## Old No.13 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looked at this building many times and always seemed secure, they're now pulling it down so I thought I'd chance me arm!

Ex YEB (Yorkshire Electricity Board) building just off Parkway on run into Sheffield centre. Closed , I believe in 1999 and was a call centre/ customer service building.



DSC_0484 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0481 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0390 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0395 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0396 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0397 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0399 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0408 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0413 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0418 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0421 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0422 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0435 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0437 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0445 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0448 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0449 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0460 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0465 by markrichardson397, on Flickr

As always, thanks for looking peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 16, 2014)

That is in very good nick for 15 years closure! Nice shots man.


----------



## chazman (Feb 16, 2014)

great pics and because its always been sealed down,theres no chav damage.a nice change,but proves measures do work.well done for getting the pics before its leveled


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice one, I've not seen this before, surprising considering it's location! 
Fantastic pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazing condition,thanks for sharing.


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent, mate! When you told me about it I expected a pile of rubble, chuffed to see lots remaining. Torch on a chair, it's becoming your thing  Also, excellent to see a rooftop! Brilliant!


----------



## King Al (Feb 17, 2014)

Interesting find that, like the 1998 map!


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 19, 2014)

interesting nice one


----------

